# Bass Pro Shop lures JUNK to decent.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Take a look at the rusty hooks and split rings on this Bass Pro Shop lure. It caught fish the first trip and the hooks and rings had rusted enough to where I had to replace them a few weeks later.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are designed that way. It gives the fish that break you off and end up with a mouth full of treble hook a chance to survive by the hooks rusting away before they starve to death.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep the hooks should rust. But them rings stink. I replace mine with stainless, which makes replacing the trebles easier when the time comes. Also for inshore I usually stick to MirroLures or SuperSpooks, maybe a Storm Thunderstick, they'll all high quality.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

" it caught fish the first trip "


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never purchased any fishing stuff from Bass Pro except for some clothes and stuff - so I really don't know squat about their lures.



BUT, I do know that if I don't buy the "saltwater" version of Storm lures (for example, the Chug-Bugs) then the rings and hooks rust off of them very quickly. If I buy the saltwater version, then my hooks eventually rust but the split rings hold up A WHOLE lot better.



Does Bass Pro have one version of lure for saltwater and another for fresh? You MAY have just purchased the freshwater version.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

we do have saltwater versions of the baits you use in both fresh and salt but the one he has up there is a xps or xts bait which is our fresh water stuff .. i use several of our freshwater baits just put steel on all of them .. i have found a couple have been better than afew mirrolures ihave .We have a minnow that he has up there in a mullet color that i use alot at ono island .. but sorry man 

Good luck fishing


----------

